# Information Needed for Coro driveway markers/advertisments



## CP Paul (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm looking to find some suppliers of these excellent end of driveway type-markers that are made of chloroplast (I think). They are flat stake covers that are about 4" wide by about 5' tall.

They come in various colours, are sewn down the sides and all you need to do is have your company name/info screen printed vertically on them.

I did reach out to Neige (Paul) about these. He did provide a pricing structure for a company Entre Neige out of Montreal. They call them 'Driveway Tags' which I did a search on both Google and PS and came up with only this company.

I do not buy things without at least 2-3 quotes in hand. I'm sure most of you are the same way, single source is bad business.

These are very popular around the Ottawa area and make it easy to spot while plowing but, the business advertising you get from these is supposed to be fantastic.

So I'm asking if any of you guys know for sure what the 'proper' name for these are and who else sells them?

Many thanks,

Paul S

P.S.: I have attached a picture of what they look like

tymusic ussmileyflag


----------



## Bigsnowny (Sep 28, 2009)

*Driveway Tags*

Paul, How thick is the coroplast? 4mm? Is that 5' tall including the stack that goes into the ground? Are they printed or are they vinyl lettering? The reason why I'm asking is that I have a sign shop along with the plowing operation. Last year I bought supplies needed to make my own sign just like the ones you are asking about. I could be set up by November to start producing them to sell. Printing them is the cheapest way to make them. Vinyl lettering on both sides would be costly. what kinda price did Paul give you them?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

http://www.lowcostmarkers.com/3-x-4-orange-clip-on-flags/

How about these?


----------



## CP Paul (Sep 18, 2009)

Grandview,

As usual, you seem to have information that most people can't find.

These are not the same as the ones I'm looking for but, they are a very cool idea too. This in now my backup plan.

How you found these is beyond me.



grandview;1306285 said:


> http://www.lowcostmarkers.com/3-x-4-orange-clip-on-flags/
> 
> How about these?


----------



## CP Paul (Sep 18, 2009)

BSNY,

I have no idea how thick the material is and for sure what material it is. I just know there like the pics at 4"wide and about 5' deep. They're like a slip cover and they're even sewn on the edges to make them last.

If you did have the ability to print them, you'd want to do it in epoxy ink for sure. vinyl last longer but to expensive/slow to do.

I just want to buy them blank, print them at a local shop and own the screen. That way I can do it myself next year or screen where ever.

Paul



Bigsnowny;1306277 said:


> Paul, How thick is the coroplast? 4mm? Is that 5' tall including the stack that goes into the ground? Are they printed or are they vinyl lettering? The reason why I'm asking is that I have a sign shop along with the plowing operation. Last year I bought supplies needed to make my own sign just like the ones you are asking about. I could be set up by November to start producing them to sell. Printing them is the cheapest way to make them. Vinyl lettering on both sides would be costly. what kinda price did Paul give you them?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What about these?


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

grandview;1306307 said:


> What about these?


Perfect....


----------



## CP Paul (Sep 18, 2009)

Grandview, if you can get them in pairs like that, I'm freak'n in!



grandview;1306307 said:


> What about these?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Neige makes them, give him a PM


----------



## RAZOR (Dec 19, 2001)

Paul

I would go to a few signs shops, I'm sure they would be able to make them for you. The guy that I deal with had a sample of something similar to what you are looking for. I think he also said he could order in stakes and had clips to fasten the signs with. All the sign shops will be real busy over the next few weeks with election signs but I'm sure that you can find one to help you.


----------



## CP Paul (Sep 18, 2009)

Ya I know Neige makes them but like I said above, I want more than one quote. Not good business to do otherwise.



Pristine PM ltd;1306356 said:


> Neige makes them, give him a PM


----------



## CP Paul (Sep 18, 2009)

I will definitely look into the sign shop Ray. That's my next move.

Seems funny though that nobody seems to know anything about these. Other than the single source Neige, of course.

I'm gonna find out the real name of these things and where to get them.



RAZOR;1306540 said:


> Paul
> 
> I would go to a few signs shops, I'm sure they would be able to make them for you. The guy that I deal with had a sample of something similar to what you are looking for. I think he also said he could order in stakes and had clips to fasten the signs with. All the sign shops will be real busy over the next few weeks with election signs but I'm sure that you can find one to help you.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

CP Paul;1306566 said:


> I will definitely look into the sign shop Ray. That's my next move.
> 
> Seems funny though that nobody seems to know anything about these. Other than the single source Neige, of course.
> 
> I'm gonna find out the real name of these things and where to get them.


Hey Paul, no one knows about these signs because Andre Prevost invented this concept. Pretty much everyone here knows about them because I have talked about them. He has been making them for 7 years now. He uses a very special thread for sewing them up, otherwise within a year the thread rots and your signs are useless. I think he learned that one the hard way. Here is another link where you can buy them http://www.alternativead.com/stores/SIMA/Driveway_Marker.htm I really dont think you willl find a better price then he made you, how many signs are you looking to have made?


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

I like grandviews install toolThumbs Up


----------



## C&T Landscaping (Apr 14, 2010)

Like this? I'm on different snowplowing forums looking, I know what you're talking about, I've seen them before. I'll keep ya posted on my search.

Never mind, I just read further into the post that the ones pictured are nothing more than a corrugated sleeve on a piece of 4 foot rebar, It has his company name on one side and phone number on the other, said he got them done for $2.50 each


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

C&T Landscaping;1307113 said:


> Like this? I'm on different snowplowing forums looking, I know what you're talking about, I've seen them before. I'll keep ya posted on my search.
> 
> Never mind, I just read further into the post that the ones pictured are nothing more than a corrugated sleeve on a piece of 4 foot rebar, It has his company name on one side and phone number on the other, said he got them done for $2.50 each


ummmm.... 

Oh nevermind.

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## CP Paul (Sep 18, 2009)

Yup, that looks like them. I'm guessing he got those through Neige or the company EntreNeige...



C&T Landscaping;1307113 said:


> Like this? I'm on different snowplowing forums looking, I know what you're talking about, I've seen them before. I'll keep ya posted on my search.
> 
> Never mind, I just read further into the post that the ones pictured are nothing more than a corrugated sleeve on a piece of 4 foot rebar, It has his company name on one side and phone number on the other, said he got them done for $2.50 each


----------



## C&T Landscaping (Apr 14, 2010)

CP Paul;1307174 said:


> Yup, that looks like them. I'm guessing he got those through Neige or the company EntreNeige...


Well he was saying that it was just corrugated plastic, like the yard signs we all use, and it's just slipped over a piece of rebar, I personally don't want to go around hammer in 4 ft long pieces of rebar everywhere...but that may just be me haha


----------



## CP Paul (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh...I wouldn't use rebar. If that ever got caught in the blower by accident; major damage!
Most people are using fiberglass poles, etc.


----------



## CAT420DITPLOWER (Oct 10, 2013)

Neige....How much for 100 of these? Im in ottawa. Anyone find any other suppliers yet?


----------



## Mister Nature Lawn Care (Oct 26, 2019)

I'm going to be a snowplow operator as well and I couldn't find information about the stakes cover with my business name and phone number. Since I been looking all over the internet and I have seen most of the forums are from Ottawa. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Just about any sign/printer shop can make you something similar.

https://www.directprint.ca/snow-driveway-marker-printing/


----------

